# KDE desktop pictogrammen (Fixed)

## Dikkiedik

Ik zou graag willen weten wat ik moet instellen als ik de icoontjes van KDE op de juiste plek wil houden, óók na het uitloggen van een sessie, of het herstarten van X, enz. Nu staan ze elke keer door elkaar als ik opstart en das niet leuk.Last edited by Dikkiedik on Wed Jan 12, 2005 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Q-collective

Ik heb geen idee waar je het over hebt, kun je misschien een screeny oid maken?

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik plaats voor het opnieuw opstarten een pictogram MIDDEN in et scherm...

Ik start opnieuw op, en hij staat gewoon weer standaard linksboven gesorteerd. Het maakt niet uit of ik mn pictogrammetjes random verspreid over de desktop, ze staat altijd weer terug linksboven... ik zou het graag zo hebben dat ze op hun plaats blijven. Dus dat ze blijven staan waar ik ze zet  :Razz:  nu zijn ze eigewijs.

Hetzelfde gebeurt met mijn geluidsinstellingen bij Sound Mixer... Als ik die instel, staat hij bij de volgende boot of logon op eender welke account (ook root) gewoon weer op standaard... Dat is niet handig.

----------

## Grik

Jep, heb ik ook al tijden last van, ik denk dat er niets aan te doen is.

----------

## Rainmaker

hmmm, heb ik geen last van. Van die pictogrammen dan... Ik heb "uitlijnen op raster" aanstaan. Gebruik kde 3.3.2

----------

## Grik

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> hmmm, heb ik geen last van. Van die pictogrammen dan... Ik heb "uitlijnen op raster" aanstaan. Gebruik kde 3.3.2

 

Heb ik ook aanstaan... maar het is precies zoals de TS zegt.

----------

## n0z3m

 *Grik wrote:*   

> Jep, heb ik ook al tijden last van, ik denk dat er niets aan te doen is.

 

De reden dat ik gentoo/linux gebruik, is omdat overal wel wat aan te doen is   :Razz: 

----------

## Rainmaker

gebruik je "logout" of ctrl-alt-backspace om de sessie te beindigen? In het laatste geval slaat ie namelijk niets op.

en configuratiescherm->bureaublad->gedrag->bestandspictogrammen->automatich uitlijnen?

----------

## coax

Kijk eens in uw kde control center bij KDE-componentent -> Sessiebeheer of "Vorige Sessie herstellen" op staat?

----------

## Grik

Ik gebruik logout.

Automatisch schikken staat aan, en de sessie wordt ook altijd opgeslagen en weer geladen.

----------

## rdekoeijer

Daarvoor moet je konqueror openen en het volgende intypen

file://home/NAAM/.kde/share/appas/kdesktop

Hier vind je een bestand IconPostions

deze moet je ff aanpassen en klaar ben je

Groetjes,

Robin

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik wist niet precies wat ik moest aanpassen dus heb ik het bestand verwijdert.

Hij slaat de locatie van bureaublad-eigen pictogrammen nu wel goed op...

Maar gemounte devices aanwezig op het desktop niet. Die heb ik dus ook uitgezet.

Het probleem met de geluidsinstellingen is nog niet verholpen...

Hoe sla ik mijn geluidsmixer status op na het afloggen/hersterten??

Kan ik deze automatisch late instellen bij het booten van linux??

----------

## rdekoeijer

Ik doe dit altijd met sound mixer (kmix) voor

dan kan je je geluidskaart aanzetten en uitzetten.

Dit sla die bij mij bij het heropstarten gewoon op

Groetjes,

Robin

----------

## BlackEdder

Heb je alsasound toegevoegd aan default runlevel? Die zou geluidsniveau moeten herstellen na bootup

----------

## Dikkiedik

Kheb em in mn kernel ingebakken...

Hoe voeg ik em dan toe aan de runlevel?

moet ik em er dan uitslope en gewoon emergen?

en wat moet ik dan precies toevoegen aan rc?

----------

## frenkel

 *n0z3m wrote:*   

>  *Grik wrote:*   Jep, heb ik ook al tijden last van, ik denk dat er niets aan te doen is. 
> 
> De reden dat ik gentoo/linux gebruik, is omdat overal wel wat aan te doen is  

 

Dat heeft niets met de distributie te maken, maar met Linux...

----------

## Woll0r

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Kheb em in mn kernel ingebakken...
> 
> Hoe voeg ik em dan toe aan de runlevel?
> 
> moet ik em er dan uitslope en gewoon emergen?
> ...

 

Laat ALSA maar beter IN de kernel zitten, ALSA-modules hebben bij mij enkel nog maar problemen opgeleverd. Het enige dat daarbovenop ge-emerget moet worden is alsa-utils.

 Toevoegen aan uw boot-level gaat zo:

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot
```

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik had ondertussen al een howto gevonden online, ik ga nu even rebooten en anders horen je zo van me:P

----------

## Dikkiedik

Hij onthoudt nu de mixer levels maar hij zegt nu wel bij het opstarten:

error: failed to load nessecary drivers...

Ik ga nog wat proberen

----------

## Dikkiedik

Heel vreemd...

rc-update del alsasound boot

hij geeft de fout niet meer aan,

laad de mixer levels standaard op iets wat ik net wat te hard vind, ik pas ze aan..

start opnieuw op en ze staan nog precies etzelfde!

----------

## Dikkiedik

Oke, nu heb ik het met kmix goed gekregen, het werkt perfect.

Thnx voor de tips allemaal

----------

## Q-collective

Wat heb je precies allemaal gedaan om het probleem nu op te lossen?

Is misschien handig voor de mensen die na jou hetzelfde probleem hebben en naar een antwoord zoeken

----------

